# Mobile Base for Delta 36-426 TS



## Lou N (Feb 8, 2008)

Hello everyone,

I'm new to the forum and I was wondering if anyone is using a mobile base on a limited edition Delta Contractor TS (36-426). I contacted Delta, but to be honest I'm not sure they know exactly what works best because this was a limited run saw with the 30" Unifence.

I want to move the saw around the shop when I need to get it out of the way so I was thinking about the full base setup that would include the extension table. 

Any asssistance would be greatly appreciated. HTC will custom build one for me for $250 if I can't figure something else out.

Thanks,
Lou


----------



## huntsman22 (Feb 2, 2008)

build your own. I took the factory base, welded angle iron to it, to carry the extension table and legs. Works well........Don


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

I agree, build your own its a lot more fun. heres mine before I attached my outfeed table.
I used to have a contractors table saw with a 52 inch unifence ( same one that is in the pic) sitting on this and it works great


----------



## Lou N (Feb 8, 2008)

*TS Base*

Thanks guys. I ordered a base from Delta and once it arrives I'll figure out how to build something to support the extension table and legs.

Regards,
Lou


----------



## dpmcreations (Feb 3, 2008)

*Delta time..*

Ok.. Lou and or anyone else... I was just wondering what kind of feedback anyone has on that limited edition Delta you mentioned... I am looking around for one that can be transported and that fits the bill... I have a customer who has one that used it once and has got all the goodies with it... Deluxe miter, tenon jig, big fence, etc. etc. And he is willing to do a trade... Let me know all... It is a Delta Limited Edition that he purchased for about $900 a couple of years ago.. All he did with it is to cut 6 sheets of plywood with it...


----------



## daryl in nanoose (Feb 18, 2007)

dpmcreations said:


> Ok.. Lou and or anyone else... I was just wondering what kind of feedback anyone has on that limited edition Delta you mentioned... I am looking around for one that can be transported and that fits the bill... I have a customer who has one that used it once and has got all the goodies with it... Deluxe miter, tenon jig, big fence, etc. etc. And he is willing to do a trade... Let me know all... It is a Delta Limited Edition that he purchased for about $900 a couple of years ago.. All he did with it is to cut 6 sheets of plywood with it...


Check this out, it is customer reveiws.
http://www.amazon.com/review/produc...cm_cr_acr_txt?_encoding=UTF8&showViewpoints=1


----------



## huntsman22 (Feb 2, 2008)

Duane, That saw sounds nice, hope you can get it for a great price. As to transportability, my dewalt is a good saw and very mobile with the base I built. I added wheels at the end of the base, so I can pick it up like a wheelbarrow to put in the trailer or up a ramp into a jobsite. Works great. The reason for the dewalt over an enclosed base saw, was no DC on the job and no cabinet to clean out. DC on the saw in the shop is pretty good. Here's my base.








Another advantage of the hybrid, no motor to remove to get it thru the door at the job..........Don
MG]


----------



## dpmcreations (Feb 3, 2008)

*Well you know...*

Actually I have one of the Dewalt saws.. But I seemingly have a bunch of built ins with big sheets to cut at people's houses so along comes a bigger saw.. Those 4 x 8 sheets are tough as it is... 

I checked, he has a 50" fence as well as the 7' fence for it as well as the regular mitre and deluxe miter with the stopper on the end as well as the tenoning jig... Not too mention an after market sliding jig for parts... He said he has receipts for all that total about $1,800 or so... 

Thanks alot..

MY apologies picture didn't come up until after I posted... The computer thing you know... LOL... Ahh but the price is looking very good...


----------



## knotscott (Nov 8, 2007)

I no longer have this saw, but the mobile base was cheap and functional. It's a bit hard to see in the pic, but I took the frame from an old crib and mounted casters to it. 



















Here's a nice cart someone else did:


----------

